# Siamese and Oriental cats for adoption



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

North of England Siamese rescue have so many cats needing homes at the moment, I thought I would provide a link here.

http://northofenglandsiameserescue.co.uk/foradoption.html


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The Midshires Siamese rescue is also overwhelmed at the moment.

http://midshireswelfarerescue.co.uk/


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

North of England have more new cats for rehoming. So many cats losing their homes and having to live in pens until an owner is found,


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, I never realised so many Siamese & Oris end up in rescue 

I am going to share these links on my timeline on Facebook, I often have friends really taken with my Siamese & if just one cat gets a new home as a result it's worth it.


----------

